# Foreman 400 stroker help



## Dirtyrancher86 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am in the process of getting everything together to build a 400 stroker with a 450 jug an 92 mm piston. it will have a cam an port an polished head an maybe a shaved head. My question is will i need bigger valves or stock/ this is my first time to be in a small engine so all the help is needed. thanks


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

How big of a stroke are you going? 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

I wouldn't shave head with a stroke eaither and I would do over sized valves and springs and p&p


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Dirtyrancher86 (Mar 8, 2012)

it will be 518cc. which ends up being a 10 mm stroker kit


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hope the head studs can hold the compression 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------

